# Snakehead Help



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I am still looking for something to stock my 75 with, and I posted this on MFK too but p-fury always responds faster and I would rather post here. Anyways

I read the sticky's and searched, but I still have a couple questions.

I have a 75gallon 48x18x20, is that big enough for ONE obscura to live happily? And if so, would I be able to put more than just on in the tank? If I did, and they need a bigger tank, any idea on the growth rate after 8" because from what I read they grow fast to 8" then slow down alot. But slow down to like 1" per year or what?

Thanks, any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Anybody? I really can't find much using google


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

If im not mistaken that species get 14-15" easily. Regurdless what typ of fish it is, snakehead, cichlid, or piranha I wouldnt house a 15" fish in a 4 foot tank.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah I know, I thought that too, but on the websites that I did look at they all said aroud 48x15x15 is a good enough tank for them. But I don't know if that can be trusted. I guess I was more asking how many can go in a 75gal and if I can't have more than one whats the growth rate of them


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

what kind of snakehead are you talking about?


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

jp80911 said:


> what kind of snakehead are you talking about?


Says in the title parachanna obscura (african snakehaed)

I had advice from somebody else who knows alot about snakeheads and they said they are slow moving lurking predators and I could keep a trio in my 75


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

If I am not mistaken, Snakeheads are illegal in Canada.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

No, they are only illegal in Ontario. I don't think the seller would have them if they were illegal.


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 5, 2011)

Restricted- said:


> No, they are only illegal in Ontario. I don't think the seller would have them if they were illegal.


This is correct


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Yup, nobody has much to say on this topic though lol.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

f*cking ontario... thats why i cant find a snakehead

Anyways i would not keep a 15" fish in a 4' tank esp a snakehead they are good swimmers


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

that would make sense haha


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im not familiar with snakeheads so i dont want to add my two cents. i can say this...if you can simply locate the max size of this fish you should be able to know. my advice (if you arent getting it here) is to google the name, compare several articles and see what to expect in terms of max size and what not. go from there.
in the mean time, ill do the same because im curious. i would assume this fish gets well over a foot at least being a snakehead.

ill post some stuff if i find anything interesting


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Well I have advice from members on other forums, I just thought I would post here and see if anybody had anything to say, its not a big deal that nobody said anything I was just curious to what the members here said.

The fish should get about 14-16" in the aquarium and other members said that if it were another 16" fish it would need a bigger tank, but because its a snakehead, they dont move around a ton or something I guess, that a 75gal is sufficient for 1-3 of these fish. I think I will order 2 so that I still have some cash left for driftwood and plants.

BTW I got this info after I posted this topic lol.

Thanks though Central, I've been digging for info on these fish for the past week and did not find a whole lot but found enough to say that I would like to order a couple.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

IMHO you could get away with 1 fish... now it would not be the most comfortable life but it wont be the worst either

just try to get an upgrade later on... and if your coming to ontario bring me a snakehead


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I think I'm only going to buy one fish anyways, save some money so I can get more driftwood and plants. Maybe get some black bushfish to go along with it.

I don't think I'm going to be going to Ontario anytime soon haha.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hmm, well it looks like you can definitely do one fish in there. whats your plans? you said youll probably do that. if i were you i might do just that and have some fun with decorating maybe. or keep some expendable fish you dont mind loosing when the snakehead gets mature


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Well I may order a channa stewarti, which is smaller but I deffinatly like the look of it better. I would get one of them, and its more expensive than the other, so maybe get a couple more hornwort plants and that would be it for now. I keep re arranging my tank trying to get the look right, i think once some floating plants are in there it will look alot better.


----------

